# Digging Problem - HELP!



## KT17 (Dec 11, 2012)

4 month old Mia absolutely loves to dig in three places. Her bed, the carpet, and ME. Any ideas on how to teach her that digging at my side is not acceptable? It happens at night before bedtime if she is laying next to me she will push through all of the blankets and dig right into my stomach, hip or whatever is closest to her. Even if I put a blanket between her and the area she is going after she persists to wriggle around it and digs right at my clothing/skin. 

I know that Chis are natural burrowers so this is why she digs, but I am struggling trying to teach her where it is appropriate. I have tried sternly saying no, removing her from the bed (she jumps right back up), and ignoring her. 

Also with her own bed she digs and tries to eat the fuzzies that she pulls off the fabric. She is a little better with listening when I give her something to chew on or reinforce good behavior when she is not digging in her bed. 

Has anyone else had this problem? I would greatly appreciate some ideas!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Nope..... That's a new one on me! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My moms chi Rocky dogs at her when he wants attention or he wants to cuddle. He also burrows in blankets and beds. It's always been something he does. I don't know how to make it stop since I have never tried to. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx digs in one of his beds when he is trying to find a comfy spot. He will take his paws and dig on me if he wants to go out and I don't notice his signals.
I would tell him no and put him on the floor if he was digging and I didn't want him too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mojosmommy (Sep 10, 2012)

LOL i am in the same boat with you and was actually hoping to see some helpful answers here to your question. 

My mojo does not dig ANYWHERE but on my bed. He will dig and dig and dig and dig and DIG and D I G on my bed. Not his, not outside. no where but my bed. I just laugh. i dont know what he thinks he's doing or if he thinks he will accomplish going anywhere. 

i just make sure his nails stay smooth and groomed. so he does not destroy my expensive sheets


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Arnie does the exact same thing!!!! In our bed or when I wrap up in a blanket on the sofa!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

All 4 of mine dig at stuff. Its funny because they will alll be running in "rocket dog" mode and suddenly they all come to a screeching hault and start digging at the floor or where ever they are at the moment. Its like someone hit a stop button and told them all to dig, and its not just simple dig... its pretty intense. 

Its hilarious, but puzzling at the same time.


----------



## AmyQ (Feb 6, 2013)

Two of mine also do this to me. I move them to different spots in the bed or try to distract them, but they get right back to it. I am not sure how to get them to stop either.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel is not much of a digger. He will dig some to arrange his bedding. My first chi was a digger and I could never stop him,permanently, that is. He would stop if I scolded him.

He may outgrow it!


----------



## Coffeymc (Aug 28, 2013)

My chihuahua digs me as well. I have found it is because he is trying to nest under my shirt and go to sleep. I've allowed him to sleep under my shirt because that's the only thing that will stop him from digging my skin. I guess I've created a monster! Lol


----------

